# Moving to Mexico



## PinkChili (Nov 18, 2010)

Hindsight...what would you have taken with you that you didn't? What's cheaper and/or unavailable SOB?

I am packing up my house and will be spending quite a while int the USA on my way down...what should I bring/buy? Don't get me wrong, been there, have a list but I am quite sure there is more than I have thought of in my previous trips SOB.

Than you, in advance, for any and all assistance.

Elena


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

After living here and becoming acquainted with the fruits, veggies and meats available, I returned to the States and brought back a Seal A Meal to age my beef. That was very successful and with the vacuum bowls I found I was using it everyday for different storage. Now I immediately wash and cut up veggies and fruits to store in the vacuum bowls until use. Also herbs, cheese and cold cuts. I have no spoilage, increased my purchase limits which reduced the number of shopping trips and has lowered my overall food expense. I find that limp greens regain freshness and my meals are much healthier because I'm including more vegetables and seafood. Meals can be stretched without freezing. Guacamole can be made in advance of a party, covered with lime juice and sealed to remain fresh and green. Now my neighbors have also returned with the product and are just as happy.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There are some specialty items that we brought in like pizza pans and frying pan spatter shields that our cook liked so much we gave her a set but our main focus would be linens. We have a lot of trouble finding large, fluffy, absorbent bath towels so brought in a couple sets. We also need "American length beds". We were able to find mattresses but not fitted sheet sets. If you don't have the longer mattresses, you won't need the sheets. There are a number of things that my wife bought for the kitchen in Bed Bath & Beyond where had trouble finding the same quality such as the plastic containers above and non metallic cooking utensils.
Other than that, we were able to find most things, although sometimes at significantly higher cost. We are having trouble finding a really comfortable stuffed chair. Great wood and wood accent furniture but really comfortable chairs hard to find. I know that Mexican workmen can do about anything but problem is a stuffed chair is either comfortable or it isn't and that hard to predefine before having made and pre-paying.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Bring everything electronic that you need and plenty of cables.

Bring a set of cooking spices, especially Thai.

Lamp shades are hard to find in the variety we are used to. So are lamps.


----------



## grammaz (Nov 6, 2010)

We are in the process of setting up a winter home and I have just put together a list for family coming down of things I can't find here in the Puerto Vallarta area. Or if you can find them they are very expensive and not nearly the quality we are used to. As mentioned previously good quality towels and high count sheets are hard to come by. If you are close to a Costco you will have a better chance of getting better quality if they have in stock what you are looking for at the time. I find the their towels take a long time to dry as they are so thick. Tub mats (the smaller ones that are like thick towels) are not available anywhere I've looked. If you are driving your options are greatly increased. Good quality kitchen tools and knives, pots and pans, plastic wine glasses, any Swiffer product refills, vacuum (can get in certain places but are totally plastic and they run around $100), quilts and/or bedspreads. Wicker patio furniture is priced three times what it is in Canada so if you are needing that and are bringing a truck, outdoor furniture and a BBQ are the larger items that we found are worth bringing down.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

If there is a Home Depot in the area, they have certain times when their selection and prices of gas BBQs is acceptable. We bought a Fiesta brand made in Burnaby BC that cost the same on sale here as their regular price in BC. 

But if you see something you like, don't hesitate to buy it because you may never see it again. HD features Plasma TVs but often the quality does not match NOTB (e.g. Hitachi rather than Samsung). A friend in Maz bought their Hitachi and, because he lives on the ocean, it failed after 14 months and they were not able to fix it. We had a similar experience with a Panasonic 39' LCD purchased at Walmart but they were able to fix it for 2400 pesos.


----------

